# african grey



## gpaul (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello, I'm new to pet forums and I have a lovely african grey named nacho. I am considering rehomeing. any advice?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*welcome to the mad house  

Why you want to rehome *


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

welcome . i have an african too oh and 6 rough collies


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

why are you having to re home him???????? I love them birds so clever especially picking up swear words lololol


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcom to Pet Forums, I'm so sorry to hear you are thinking of rehoming your bird, is there any advice we can give that may help you keep him?

If you really want to go down the rehoming route and feel you have no alternatives I would recommend you use a rescue where they can always guarantee him a good home.

Sadly there are many un-reputable rescues, like the parrot zoo/sanctury where they take human imprinted birds and put them into large aviaries to fend for themselves 

The only ones I would recommend are The Society for Conservation in Aviculture or Jebirds run by June in North Wales.

They will ensure the bird isn't sold on and bred from and will always have a caring, loving and experienced home.

Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Just noticed you are from west virgina :blushing:

I'm sure you have many good parrot rescues in the US


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

hello and welcome


----------

